# 7/1 nipple to elbow



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Went out trolling solo today hoping to catch my first solo billfish, feeling pretty good after missing three just last week. Hilton's showed the blue water near the nipple to elbow and diminishing. Had a bill chasing a naked ballyhoo around 10:30 that just wouldn't bite. There were scattered weeds in around the nipple with some grass trying to form a line. As I made my way towards the elbow the water was darker and the grass disapeared. Trolled back towards the nipple and picked up a couple good sized dolphin and watched a cool water spout.



















Hard to tell size of dolphin in the cooler, but it was a good one. Next time I will carry someone to hold the fish to put it in perspective.

MScontender


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats what I am talking about. NICE WORK on the solo trip. Sounds like some QUALITY time alone. :clap:clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed HHW, and it takes stones to go for the Bills by yourself. Nice job on the dolphin. Very nice:bowdown


----------



## ALFISH (Jan 17, 2008)

Solo sounds exciting - I guess you would put it on autopilot while you fight/landed them?

Thanks for the post on water quality - we're headed out ot the elbow/nipple area later today for an overnighter. Will let you know what we see and how we do...not much help from the satellite services as there's been a lot of cloud cover the past few days.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job! You go Tred Barta.


----------



## southern tiara (Jul 2, 2008)

Good report...by the way, has your Hilton updated the blue water section since 6/27?


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine has not updated since 6/27...


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

My Hiltons has not updated since 6/27/08 either. Have a call into Tom to see what the problem is. 

WayneO


----------



## southern tiara (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks...heading out of Destin early Saturday AM and sure would like to know which way to head for blue water, especiallyat $5 a gallon for diesel!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

All fishing: you are correct my autopilot is a must. Believe it or not I had 8 lines out, 2 flat, 2 short rigger, 2 long rigger, one center and a teaser rod as well as a teaser tied off to each cleat on the transom. Talk about hearding cats!

I also agree on sharing reports and water conditions. I did not notice Hilton's not being updated. I enjoy it, but would rather see first hand reports here more than anything.

MScontender


----------



## ALFISH (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll post a new topic on the conditions we found last night/this am at the Elbow, N Steps and Spur...


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Can't tell you where the blue water is,but I can tell you where it isn't. The Nipple and Elbow were dirty green water.Lots of nice rips,but nothing on them.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations on a great solo adventure! I noticed Green E was AWOL from her storage space. I just knew you were gone swording. Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Tom: I also noticed that you were back. Back for the summer? Fishing the Limited this year?


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

I tried to raise you on your mobile but didn't leave a msg. We intended to overnight at the Spur but lost a fuel pump about 20 miles out, so spent one day trying to get back in & coordinate a repair.Second day welimited ourselves to the Tryslers and other nearshore spots. Don't know when we'll go again, the pump is on backorder with no promised ship date. I was planning to fish another Atlanta Saltwater SportsmanClub small boat tournament out of Sportsman Marina on 7/17-7/19, but don't look like we'll be up and running by then.If I don't get up an running, I don't have trip planned until the ASWSC Destin Tournament onLabor Day weekend.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Tom,

Bummer on the fuel pump! I guess that is all part of it. We fished the Jr. Angler T this past weekend and as we were putting boat back on trailer I knocked off one of the wood bunks. Total pain to repair and in the rain at that, but hey if you do not enjoy working on boats, don't own one!

MScontender


----------

